# Alternatives for Postman on FreeBSD?



## diego (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi ,
I have been using "Postman" during years on Linux and would like to know if there is a reasonable alternative on FreeBSD for REST APIs requests.
Thanks


----------



## tOsYZYny (Oct 29, 2020)

I tried to use the linux compatibility layer, but the command returns immediately.  Note that I also installed:

linux-c7-gtk3
linux-c7-cups-libs

I did kldload linux64 (as I downloaded the 64-bit version for Linux).

I poor man's newman would be curl, but that would be fairly primitive at best .


----------



## tOsYZYny (Oct 29, 2020)

I had come across httpie a long while back and that is available on FreeBSD.  It is command-line based (what I'm looking for) so I can integrate it into our pipeline as well as easily parameterize it.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 29, 2020)

I am guessing SoapUI doesn't work on FreeBSD either. We use SoapUI at work. for web services testing. Or keep your hair and just use postman in a Linux VM...


----------



## 53hornet (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't know if it's exactly what you're looking for but I've been using RESTed Tabs as a browser extension for Firefox. I think it's also available for Chrome but it lets you construct requests for testing RESTful services, exporting them to HAR or Postman format, etc.


----------

